

Free download: 10 terabytes of patents and trademarks - abraham
http://googlepublicpolicy.blogspot.com/2010/06/free-download-10-terabytes-of-patents.html

======
SkyMarshal
People interested in this might be interested in Peer2Patent as well. Crowd-
sourced prior-art reviews actually used by the PTO to reject patent apps.

<http://www.peertopatent.org/>

------
wmf
A lot of this was already available: <http://bulk.resource.org/patent/>

------
elblanco
Oh, now this will make a _real_ nice citation graph to play with.

------
wooster
This is amazing. I hope they start doing this for some of the other enormous
government data sets out there (like some of the mapping and satellite imagery
datasets).

~~~
yellowbkpk
Which ones are you interested in? Most of them are already available as bulk
downloads.

